# VPN-Client hinter Windows Internetfreigabe



## Daniel Wittberger (13. April 2004)

Hi

Ich habe einen Netgear VPN-Router (FVS318). Ich will mich mit dem Negear VPN-Client darauf verbinden. Ich habe es bereits schon einmal erfolgreich getestet. Nun möchte ich es von mir Zuhause auch verwenden. Zuhause verwende ich jedoch die Windows XP Internetfreigabe. Wenn ich mich hier verbinden will, bekomme ich immer vom Client folgende Fehlermeldungen: 

 4-13: 02:45:20.636 My Connections\FVS318 - SENDING>>>> ISAKMP OAK MM (SA, VID 2x)
 4-13: 02:46:05.791 My Connections\FVS318 - message not received! Retransmitting!
 4-13: 02:46:05.791 My Connections\FVS318 - SENDING>>>> ISAKMP OAK MM (Retransmission)
 4-13: 02:46:50.886 My Connections\FVS318 - message not received! Retransmitting!
 4-13: 02:46:50.886 My Connections\FVS318 - SENDING>>>> ISAKMP OAK MM (Retransmission)
 4-13: 02:47:36.030 My Connections\FVS318 - message not received! Retransmitting!
 4-13: 02:47:36.030 My Connections\FVS318 - SENDING>>>> ISAKMP OAK MM (Retransmission)
 4-13: 02:48:21.225 My Connections\FVS318 - Exceeded 3 IKE SA negotiation attempts

Wenn ich direkt am PC mit dem Internet sitzte funktioniert es hervoragend. Wer kann mir helfen. Herzlichen Dank im Voraus für die fachlichen Antworten.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Jantz (24. April 2004)

Also ersmatl vorweg:

VPN = Virtuell Private Network

Dieses Netzwerk ist ziemlich sicher, da es verschlüsselt ist. Dein Problem wird sein, du du einfach nicht den richtigen Schlüssel für dein VPN hast, bzw.  eintragen kannst.

Du bräuchtest :

a) Software oder

b) den netgearclient auf deinen rechner

MfG


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (24. April 2004)

Hi

Schlüssel ist korrekt und Software ist auch installiert.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Jantz (24. April 2004)

Haste zufällig Linux auf dem Rechner?

Würde es jedenfalls mal probieren mit Linux zu connecten.

MfG


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (24. April 2004)

Hallo

1. Ist das ein Notebook auf dem ich Windows benötige. Desshalb kann ich nicht mit Linux verbinden. 
2. Der VPN-Client von Netgear is für Windows und desshalb fällt Linux so oder so weg.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Jantz (24. April 2004)

XP Firewall aus?
Ports ggf. "frei"?

Muss an einer Firewall liegen.
Da die Packets anscheinend geblockt werden.

Ich würde mal die Firewall/s durchchecken.

MfG


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (24. April 2004)

Hi

Ports sind frei, es ist keine Frirewall installiert.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Jantz (24. April 2004)

So langam wird es interessant  .

War netgear nicht dieser Anbieter wo man Rules erstellen muss? Z.b zum Portfawarding etc?

Das ist irgendwie zu schwer von aussen zusagen, man müsste echt neben dir sitzen .

MFg


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (24. April 2004)

Das interessante ist jedoch. Wenn ich an dem PC sitze welcher die Internetverbindung herstellt dann funtioniert die VPN-Verbindung. Ich habe dort zum Test auch mal den Client installiert und es hat sofort funktioniert. Ich hab derzeit keine Ahung an was es noch liegen könnte. Vielleicht muss ich zu meinemm Notebook einen bestimmten Port forwarden, aber welchen?

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## gothic ghost (24. April 2004)

@ Stauffenberg
hi,
VPN-PPTP = Port 1723  für TCP
VPN-L2TP =  Port 1701 für UDP


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (27. April 2004)

Hi

Danke ich werd es mal versuchen. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

